# guide for how much sugar to buy



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi , I am getting 100 1kg packages from NZ this coming spring and I don't know how much sugar to have on hand for them .
What is a guide to know how much to get ? I just ordered 1056 lbs= 480 2kg bags from a local store that has it on sale for (1.79/ 2kg bag) plus I hae a couple hundred bags in my basement that will be leftover from this season .

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

a gallon per hive would probably be a good start.


SUGAR MIXING CALCULATION

Dry sugar to water mixing calculation (2:1 by weight & volume) - US Gallon index 
Change number in the red box and the numbers in the black boxes will change automatically 
4900.0	US gallons of 67% syrup is equal to 33391.5	pounds of sugar and 2156.0	US gallons of water	
18548.5	litres of 67% syrup is equal to 16489.6	Kgs of sugar and 8161.3	litres of water	
4080.2	Imp gallons of 67% syrup is equal to 33391.5	pounds of sugar and 1795.3	Imp gallons of water


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ian said:


> a gallon per hive would probably be a good start.


We ran into a bit of a bargain today, of all places, at Canadian Tire. They had multiple palettes of 2K sacks on the floor, 1.48 a sack. We normally pay north of 10 dollars for the 10K sack at superstore, so, this was a pretty good price, works out to 7.40 per 10Kg.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

I just cut a piece 5 cm x 20 cm of drawn comb I had. It weighed 18 grams. A deep frame is 20 cm x 33 cm. So the wax in the frame would be about 120 g. So if you need the package to draw out 10 deep frames, they need to produce 1.2 kg of wax. The conversion of honey to wax is approximately 7:1. You need 7 g of honey to produce 1 g of wax. Honey is 80% sugar. So you need 5.6 g sugar to produce 1 g wax. To draw one frame you need 672 g sugar, to draw 10 deep frames you will need to feed 6.72 kg sugar. Your 100 packages will need 672 kg sugar.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

That is if they don't use a single ounce to feed brood. Figure a gallon a package but they might need another gallon or two. You never know what the weather and flows are going to be like until the are here.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I wouldn't feed 2:1 . 1:1 does better in the spring.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah I am going with 1:1 or a little bit richer. the last packages I had from Australia took around 20 liters of syrup and then they stopped taking it and maples were opening ect . 

I was thinking 20 kg per hive minimum , in order to get them to pollination standards before June.

So I will go with that or a little more.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The only time I have diluted my syrup has been with early spring time open feeding. I have always built my foundation on flows. Which ever way you go Ben I guess the important factor is making sure they have at least a frame or two of food stores at all times. 
Are you giving them any comb?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I am giving them 3-4 frames of drawn comb each. I will be feeding 1:1 for brood rearing mostly , once the flow starts I usually stop feeding , unless they need it. 

Ben


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Might consider feeding pollen sub as well. It really helps those bees especially when its raining and no pollen is coming in.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with RAK. Pollen sub makes a world of difference for those early packages, especially for those cold rainy stretches. The new packages may not consume much supplement for the first week or so, until the queen is released and they have a bunch of brood to feed. When we measure consumption rates, the majority occurs at night or cold/rainy days when the packages are unable to forage for natural pollen.

Two pounds of bees will nicely fill a 5 frame deep box. By starting them in a 5 frame nuc, you will help the bees conserve heat and build faster. Keep an eye on them as they will be ready for another 5 frames in 4.5 – 5 weeks, if all goes well and the queen gets to laying right away.

Joe


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

JSL said:


> Two pounds of bees will nicely fill a 5 frame deep box. Joe


Dang Joe.....I've gotta find your pkg source.......I buy a gzillion 3 pounders each year and it's the rare one that covers a full 4 frames. Maybe I need to invest in a scale  

OH....and unfortunately, we are in a place where they NEVER 'quit taking it' (so I'm probably not the one to comment). We quit when the first box is full (min 4 gals) to maybe double that some years.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dback said:


> Dang I buy a gzillion 3 pounders each year and it's the rare one that covers a full 4 frames. .


Ah, gotta watch ole Bob, Wyane & Kevin. lol


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Ah, gotta watch ole Bob, Wyane & Kevin. lol


   You said that, not me..........


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dback said:


> You said that, not me..........


Let me add that Kevin IMO is the #1 queen breeder & package producer in the country.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Is Nutra-Bee Sub going to be available in a Canadian outlet ever ?? Or even available to Canada ?

I have been told that Bee Pro with pro lean is great , but I want to give the bees the best stuff I can , other than natural pollen of course.

Ben


----------



## Sipa (Jan 1, 2013)

Ben, if you want to give them the best pollen sub then feed MEGABEE. Can't be beaten !


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Sipa said:


> Ben, if you want to give them the best pollen sub then feed MEGABEE. Can't be beaten !


Wuaaaa-ooh.......opcorn:


Keith.....obviously I feel the same way or I wouldn't have done business with them for so many years......still fun to jab at em from time to time though.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dback;1008653
still fun to jab at em from time to time though.[/QUOTE said:


> Yep, agree with that Larry, have great respect for those three deffinitly some of the best in this business..
> 
> P.S. Also those are some of the most TRUST worthy folks I know.


----------

